# Pprom



## Beany011178 (Oct 21, 2008)

What Dx Should I Use For Preterm Premature Ruputre Of Membranes?


----------



## Kiana (Oct 21, 2008)

Look at icd-9 658 section to see if any of those apply.


----------



## Beany011178 (Oct 21, 2008)

The pts membranes ruptured at 26 weeks I do not know if /when she delivered b/c she was transfered OOT to high risk center.  That is all that I have.


----------



## Kiana (Oct 21, 2008)

If this is all you have I'm looking at dx 658.90 Unspecified Other problems associated w/ amniotic cavity and membranes; unspecified as to episode of care or not applicable.

This is my thought.


----------



## Beany011178 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you!!  I wish there was something more specific.


----------

